# Tổng Hợp Những Chất Liệu Chăn Ga Gối Nệm Nên Chọn



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (23/11/18)

*Chọn chăn ga gối nệm chỉ dựa vào sở thích hay khả năng tài chính là chưa đủ, bạn còn phải quan tâm đến chất liệu của nó để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe khi sử dụng.*

Trong số các loại chất liệu của chăn ga gối nệm thì cotton vẫn là lựa chọn được yêu thích nhất. Theo đó, chúng cũng được phân chia thành nhiều loại khác nhau và tùy theo nhu cầu mà khách hàng sử dụng loại nào cho thích hợp. Sau đây, Tatana sẽ Tổng Hợp Những Chất Liệu Chăn Ga Gối Nệm Nên Chọn để bạn dễ tham khảo và lựa chọn nhé!!!

*1. Bộ chăn ga gối nệm Cotton Poly*
So với vải cotton thường thì cotton poly nhẹ, độ bền cao, giá thành rẻ hơn, có độ co giãn và tương đối bền vững với môi trường. Thành phần của bộ chăn ga gối nệm này bao gồm 90% cotton và 10% polyester, do vậy mà trong quá trình vệ sinh rất dễ thực hiện, nhanh khô, chống nhăn hiệu quả và tiện lợi cho người sử dụng.






_Tổng hợp những chất liệu chăn ga gối nệm nên chọn_​
Lựa chọn bộ chăn ga bằng cotton poly mang lại sự thoải mái dù phải nằm thời gian dài. Ngoài việc đỡ đần người sử dụng trong quá trình giặt giũ nó còn mang lại những lợi ích đáng kể cho sức khỏe.

*2. Bộ chăn ga gối nệm Cotton lụa*
Khi nhắc đến lụa, hầu hết ai cũng đều nghĩ đến bộ chăn ra gối nệm cao cấp làm từ thiên nhiên, mang lại vẻ đẹp sang trọng, quý phái. Và đó đích thị là những gì mà bộ ga nệm cotton lụa mang lại. Nó là sự kết tinh của chất liệu cotton tự nhiên với sợi tơ tằm, đem đến cảm giác thoáng mát, nhẹ nhàng, ít nhăn và độ bền cũng vượt trội hơn hẳn so với tơ tằm 100%.

_



_
_Tổng hợp những chất liệu chăn ga gối nệm nên chọn_​
Bộ chăn ra gối nệm cotton lụa với giá thành phải chăng, khi trải trong phòng ngủ, phòng khách sạn sẽ nâng tầm giá trị của căn phòng. Với những lý do đó, không khó hiểu khi vì sao nào nó lại nằm trong danh sách những chất liệu ga nệm nên lựa chọn.

*3. Bộ chăn ga gối nệm Cotton Satin*
Nghe thì có vẻ hơi lạ lẫm, nhưng thực tế cotton satin chính là loại vải cotton nhưng sợi chỉ được se nhỏ, mật độ 300 sợi/inch vuông. Chính vì vậy, bề mặt của nó khá mỏng, mềm mịn tựa như lụa, hoàn toàn khắc phục được nhược điểm của loại cotton thường, đảm bảo việc hút mồ hôi cũng như độ bền kéo dài. Do đó, đây là chất liệu được yêu thích lựa chọn làm chăn drap khá phổ biến. Còn tùy vào loại tơ hay sợi vải mà satin có trọng lượng nặng nhẹ, mờ hay láng bóng, mềm mại hay đơ cứng khác nhau.

_



_
_Tổng hợp những chất liệu chăn ga gối nệm nên chọn_​
*4. Bộ chăn ga gối nệm lụa Tencel*
Không giống với những chất liệu kể trên, lụa tencel có cấu tạo và đặc tính rất khác biệt. Tuy nó có nhiều điểm giống với vải cotton nhưng bù lại sợi không bị co rút, không nhăn sau khi giặt, đặc biệt là có hiệu quả thẩm thấu, thoáng khí, không có bụi vải như cotton thường.

_



_
_Tổng hợp những chất liệu chăn ga gối nệm nên chọn_​
Như vậy, có thể thấy rằng mỗi loại chăn ra và gối đều sẽ có những đặc điểm riêng, nếu không nắm rõ kiến thức ngay từ đầu thật khó để người dùng đưa ra sự lựa chọn phù hợp. Thay vì vậy, hãy liên hệ với Nệm Drap Gối  Cao Cấp Tatana - Tận Tâm Vì Giấc Ngủ, một đơn vị chuyên cung cấp sản phẩm chăn gối nệm đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn, chất lượng, giá thành cạnh tranh, đến với chúng tôi chắc chắn bạn sẽ nhận được những lợi ích không ngờ.


*TATANA*​


----------

